# soreness question



## fu2i0botiq (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello people. I have a quick question.
If you don't get sore from workout you still grow in size or /and strength?


----------



## alfred (Jul 28, 2012)

fu2i0botiq said:


> Hello people. I have a quick question.
> If you don't get sore from workout you still grow in size or /and strength?



being sore has nothing to do with muscle hypertrophy.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 29, 2012)

alfred said:


> being sore has nothing to do with muscle hypertrophy.



It truly isnt a good way to gauge a workout. I do always feel though if I'm not a little sore I didnt hit it hard enough.


----------



## matt17 (Jul 30, 2012)

fu2i0botiq said:


> Hello people. I have a quick question.
> If you don't get sore from workout you still grow in size or /and strength?



Soreness does not equal growth. At times, i don't sore but still gain strength and size.


----------



## archwho (Jul 31, 2012)

I usually don't get sore when i'm on a cycle and seem to recover faster even though I lift harder when on.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

archwho said:


> I usually don't get sore when i'm on a cycle and seem to recover faster even though I lift harder when on.



There is a shocking statement


----------

